# Kernel config for i7-3740QM

## charles17

lshw on my Dell laptop is showing different results between being run from sysresccd and from my own kernel configuration. Version of lshw is B.02.16 in both cases.

From my own configuration it's missing version: 6.10.9 and serial : xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx and it only displays one cpu but none of the logical cpu.

```
  *-cpu

       description: CPU

       product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3740QM CPU @ 2.70GHz

       vendor: Intel Corp.

       physical id: 54

       bus info: cpu@0

       version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3740QM CPU @ 2.70GHz

       slot: SOCKET 0

       size: 1200MHz

       capacity: 1200MHz

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 100MHz

       capabilities: x86-64 fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe sysca

       configuration: cores=4 enabledcores=4 threads=8
```

Which is the kernel option I have to enable to get the full display for cpu?  Any help is much appreciated.

Edit: Changed subject to "Kernel config for i7-3740QM"Last edited by charles17 on Wed Jun 21, 2017 7:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

cat /proc/cpuinfo might be more informative.

----------

## Ant P.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Which is the kernel option I have to enable to get the full display for cpu?  Any help is much appreciated.

 

Probably the msr or cpuid driver.

----------

## charles17

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> cat /proc/cpuinfo might be more informative.

 It doesn't show the difference as seen with lshw.  Here it is from my own configuration: cat /proc/cpuinfo and this is the difference.

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Probably the msr or cpuid driver.

 Both are enabled

```
CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_WMI is not set
```

But there must be a reason why lshw shows it so diffetently.

----------

## Ant P.

msr, not msi.

----------

## charles17

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> msr, not msi.

 Uuh, misreading  :Sad: 

```
CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=y
```

The CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR was not enabled.  But enabling it didn't help.

Some more ideas?  Kernel .config is here.

(Think I'd better change the subject to "kernel config for i7-3740QM")

----------

